

The Quora Crisis: How Long Can the Center Hold? - desbest
http://socialtimes.com/the-quora-crisis-how-long-can-the-center-hold_b105046

======
desbest
How long can Quora's echo chamber keep going, as people keep sucking up to
each other?

